# tricycle questions



## TheDXjedi (Dec 21, 2016)

A lady friend of mine picked this bike up on offer up for 40$. Just want to know if she wasted her cash. To me it looks like a reproduction. it does look kind of cool though. any info will be appreciated  thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 21, 2016)

Yep its a repo. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 21, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Yep its a repo. V/r Shawn



That"s been left out in the sun & faded.


----------



## TheDXjedi (Dec 21, 2016)

So did she waste her money? Her kid is at least gonna use it, SO ITS NOT A TOTAL LOSS


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 21, 2016)

sickdogsDX said:


> So did she waste her money? Her kid is at least gonna use it, SO ITS NOT A TOTAL LOSS



Not a loss at all. Cool lil trike that should clean up nicely. I picked one up for my nephew a few years ago in a lil nicer condition. IIRC I paid around $75. I think she did just fine


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 21, 2016)

Still pretty cool for the money, not a real Sky King but at least you'll have the look of one. I would have bought it.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 21, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> Still pretty cool for the money, not a real Sky King but at least you'll have the look of one. I would have bought it.



Yeah, don't think I would have let my nephew ride a real one:eek:


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 22, 2016)

I'd of spent 40 on it, even a repo is worth that. But my son has already outgrown tricycles. And I'd have bought it anyway.


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 23, 2016)

I agree the $40 price was worth it. At least these repros are rideable, unlike the decorative trikes made to look like antiques you see so many times for sale, that some sellers ask a lot for and swear they are that old.

Dave


----------



## Boris (Jan 5, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Not a loss at all. Cool lil trike that should clean up nicely. I picked one up for my nephew a few years ago in a lil nicer condition. IIRC I paid around $75. I think she did just fine






fordmike65 said:


> A couple days late, but got this for my lil nephew. Gotta start 'em early!









Pink? Nephew? Ah well, I may have lived too long, but I assume that you've warned him about the dangers of drinking and driving.


----------



## vincev (Jan 5, 2017)

I would definitely buy for $40.


----------



## Jonny Mags (Jul 11, 2017)

They are wobbly. Wear a helmet.


----------

